# Threaded tee



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone have problems with these splitting open. I got this from a supply house. Threaded a expansion tank and it split wide open.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

My tape is in there but I know I didn't go that far in.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The Propress expansion tank tee appears to be a little stronger...........................


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Too tight


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Two wraps of tape and a little dope. Never got tight. When it did it started splitting.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lead free pshhhh


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> lead free pshhhh


It may be but, unless or until it's improved, we're stuck with it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I split a tank tee today, I only had about 1/4 turn with a pipe wrench. I also had an issue getting my pipe wrench to bite. This lead free is really starting to get me angry.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lead free sucks on these. I guess I'm going back to a copper tee and a di electric union.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Lead free sucks on these. I guess I'm going back to a copper tee and a di electric union.


Die electric union????*\@_&#_{^}&${_^&}$-{*__}&*-${]_&-<]-{*1!!q


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know why you wear gloves like that. I only use white tape. Whose cords are laying all over the floor?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Die electric union????*\@_&#_{^}&${_^&}$-{*__}&*-${]_&-<]-{*1!!q


was gonna say the same thing lolololo,why not go with a copper tee and a st. female adapter?????


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> I don't know why you wear gloves like that. I only use white tape. Whose cords are laying all over the floor?


:laughing:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Die electric union????*\@_&#_{^}&${_^&}$-{*__}&*-${]_&-<]-{*1!!q



What's wrong with that. For a while that's what our inspectors wanted.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> I don't know why you wear gloves like that. I only use white tape. Whose cords are laying all over the floor?



I wear gloves like that because that's what I like. And it's a hose on the floor.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbersteve said:


> I don't know why you wear gloves like that. I only use white tape. Whose cords are laying all over the floor?


Seriously?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Seriously?


I think it was a reference to his vent thread being hijacked into a faucet/hammer arrester discussion.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> What's wrong with that. For a while that's what our inspectors wanted.


Guess ya not a repair/service plumber


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Guess ya not a repair/service plumber



That's all I do is repair service. When we put in water heaters we pull permits. Some of our inspectors have issues.


----------

